# What language does your teen speak?



## RBinTEX (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm not sure what language my boys are speaking, but it contains four main words: dude, rock, sweet, and amazing.

DS#1 "Dude, Johnny got a new chocolate cell phone. It rocks."

DS#2 "Sweet. Those are amazing."

DS#1 "Dude"








:

What are your kids saying?


----------



## enkmom (Aug 30, 2004)

My son says "dude" frequently. He's even called me "dude" a few times. Most of what he says contains the phrase "Frickin' sweet".

My daughter has always had the vocabulary of a 50 year old, college educated woman. When she uses slang, it sounds strange.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Mine speaks that language too. My 4 yo does too mimicking his bro.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh yea, we're fluent in "dude" around here. But it's not just the teens. I say it at least as often.









My kids are pretty well spoken, but we are also very casual and silly. So there's a lot of dude, sweet, bitchin, sucky, and many other words I can't write here!


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't have teens (sorry for crashing this forum!), but I call my son, "dude" sometimes and has started repeating me.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RBinTEX* 
I'm not sure what language my boys are speaking, but it contains four main words: dude, rock, sweet, and amazing.

DS#1 "Dude, Johnny got a new chocolate cell phone. It rocks."

DS#2 "Sweet. Those are amazing."

DS#1 "Dude"








:

What are your kids saying?


hmm...sounds like me 20 years ago!

DS1 likes "random", as in "that's totally random".

He says "like" 15 times per sentence.

He's really into laughing by making donkey noises.

He and his friends also use "sweet" and "it rocks". Those make me laugh because I can remember saying the same things. I keep wondering if "awesome", "choice" and "wicked" are due to make a comeback...


----------



## Cruella_DeVille (Jul 14, 2005)

I have no idea what language my teen speaks ... he makes words up (hehe like his mama sometimes does







: ), this drives his father nuts!


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't have a teen, but I taught HS math before DD was born. My kids called everything gay. It drove me batty







: The homework was gay, other students were gay, the method of working a problem was gay, all rules mine or school in general were gay.... I tried really hard to not allow it in my classroom. I'm sure I managed to communicate to any student that was offended that I disagreed with using gay as an insult







, but I sure didn't manage to break them of it







.

I also heard plenty of dude, sweet, etc, but I'm young enough that I hardly noticed all of that


----------



## mothercat (Mar 12, 2006)

Gay bothered the bejeebers out of me. I tried to explain numerous times to DS and friends that it might be quite offensive.
They replied that it didn't refer to homesexuals at all, it just meant "lame".


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm so glad my teens don't use gay as a synonym for "stupid" or "gross". Grrr.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Mine hasn't really picked up any unusual slang that I've noticed. I've been known to say that rocks on occasion myself so









and gay as word to mean stupid, no not happening here. she and I both find it annoying when other people say that.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

The OPs conversation could easily take place at our house.










Usually ds remembers to call me and dd "Dudette" instead of just "Dude".

I am also very offended by "Gay" as a synonym for "not good"; it is extremely inaccurate as well as being homophobic. No matter how much you may like or dislike a shirt, it is physically impossible for a shirt to have a sexual preference.

I also dislike "tard" and its many variations and expect better from my children, who have twin cousins with FAS and straight A Averages. The cousins deserve applause and college scholarships for all that they have overcome, not ridicule for hardships that they have never had any control over.


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

i don't have a teen. i have a 6yo. but i am going to have a teen before i blink!








so thought i might get a "head's up".

we speak "dude" here. but then i lived at the beach for 14 years before moving to the mountains. i thought that was beach-speak, not everywhere-speak! i am surprised. and yes, we say "dudette" too.

i say "rock on", "groovy" (but then i'm really old







... and sometimes i have even been known to regress and say "gravy" instead







)

the gay thing.....it's so weird. i'm actually old enough to remember when gay meant happy. NOT a sexual orientation. that came later. so maybe it's evolving to mean the opposite of what it originally meant. or something. but yes, i think its current incarnation of "stupid" or "lame" started by meaning that gay (as in homosexual) is lame. and in that incarnation, i think it's awful. i hope my ds never says that. but he's very defiant and contrary by nature, and might do it just to piss people off, if he hears it spoken that way









has anyone heard "ginormous"?? that's a new one on me. i kind of like it









pamela


----------



## sweetirishCT (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
hmm...sounds like me 20 years ago!

DS1 likes "random", as in "that's totally random".

He says "like" 15 times per sentence.

He's really into laughing by making donkey noises.

He and his friends also use "sweet" and "it rocks". Those make me laugh because I can remember saying the same things. I keep wondering if "awesome", "choice" and "*wicked*" are due to make a comeback...


it has.. just visit the Boston area...
oh, and by the way, it's wicked cold up here right now...


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercyn* 
has anyone heard "ginormous"?? that's a new one on me. i kind of like it









pamela

 Oh yea we say ginormous too. A fave of ourse is "craptastic" "what's crappenin" and "wonky"


----------



## doulamomvicki (Nov 4, 2003)

I love this thread. DS#1 is 18, dd is 15 and ds#2 is 13 so they all speak the lingo.

We have alot of the "dude" and "that was random" going on here. DD also uses the word "like" excessively (As in "like I would never wear that." or " I was like totally bummed that my mom wouldn't let me go. She is like such a retard"







:
I have banned the whole saying "gay" in a derogatory sense because ds#1 is gay. He told his sibs was hurtful when they would use the word "gay" in place of lame or stupid.


----------



## doulamomvicki (Nov 4, 2003)

craptastic !


----------



## doulamomvicki (Nov 4, 2003)

I just used craptastic in conversation with dd and she asked me if I was on drugs.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulamomvicki* 
I just used craptastic in conversation with dd and she asked me if I was on drugs.

Ha!! She'd think we were all really flying high here then!







I think it's interesting and cool how some slang tends to be wide spread and general, and others are more limited and local.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

My cellar dweller speaks that dialect too









Yes we call him the cellar dweller ... his room is in our basement w/ a bathroom thats connected to a rec room w/ computer and big screen
I dont allow food in the basement or I would NEVER see him

The "COOLEST" thing is his cell phone doesnt have service in the basement.







He HAS to use the house phone.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll be the oddball... or my kid will be. DD only uses "like" too much.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

This is how I talk. LOL

Yeah, we say "ginormous," "dude," "craptastic..." and we make up our own words too.

We love language and how it can flow and change. I think my children, aged 8 and 18, have large vocabularies (they've both been told this on numerous occasions) so casual speaking doesn't ruffle my feathers at all. When they need a word, it comes to them. No prob. It's all good in the hood (an oldie but still used around here). LOL

One word that bugs me for some insane reason is "random." Often, I've heard children or teens use it when they don't really know what the original meaning is...it shows in their usage. I dunno why that bothers me, but it does.


----------



## panamama (Dec 2, 2006)

funny thread.









we say ginormous a lot in our house too. not a lot of like, dude, or dudette though. i have had to scold for the "that is so gay" phrase a few times








:

but mostly, my teen just speaks in grunts & clicks. uh-huh, unn-uh, mmm hhhmm, shhhchhhhhttt (sucking teeth), pppppffffffff (exagerrated sigh), etc.

drives me nuts.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

J
Yes we call him the cellar dweller ... his room is in our basement w/ a bathroom thats connected to a rec room w/ computer and big screen
I dont allow food in the basement or I would NEVER see him
The "COOLEST" thing is his cell phone doesnt have service in the basement. [IMG alt="" said:


> http://www.mothering.com/discussions/images/smilies/ROTFLMAO.gif[/IMG] He HAS to use the house phone.


Fabulous ideas. I'd wonder if I even had kids sometimes if it wasn't for the wet towels on the bathroom floor that I didn't leave there.










Not to scare parents of preteens and young teens. My family is in crisis right now and I shouldn't even be posting until things improve, but it was just so nice to find a lighthearted thread I can relate to in the midst of all this and remind myself how fun teens can be, how much I miss the good times, and that they really are worth the effort of working through the bad times.

Thank you, OP.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulamomvicki* 
We have alot of the "dude" and "that was random" going on here.

I was starting to wonder if "random" was just ds1 - I don't hear it from his friends much...

Quote:

DD also uses the word "like" excessively (As in "like I would never wear that." or " I was like totally bummed that my mom wouldn't let me go. She is like such a retard"
This is not excessive. The same speech from ds1 would be:

"I was like totally bummed that my like mom wouldn't like let me go. She's like such a like idiot" (ds1 never says "retard" or "tard" - doesn't seem to be in around here...luckily).

Quote:

I have banned the whole saying "gay" in a derogatory sense because ds#1 is gay. He told his sibs was hurtful when they would use the word "gay" in place of lame or stupid.
The way "gay" is now used is totally bizarre. DS1 wore his Halloween hat to school on November 1st. It was a Three Musketeers kind of hat with a feather in it. A bunch of kids told him it was "gay". Whatever - as someone else said, a piece of clothing has no sexual orientation. It's interesting, though - I don't think I've ever heard ds1 or any of his friends use "gay" to mean homosexual...they actually _say_ "homosexual".

Has anyone else ever seen the spelling "geigh" to mean lame? WTF?

ETA: DS1's other things are random phrases that have nothing to do with anything. He loves "pickle" - no connection to anything, just "pickle" (one of his best friends does this with "gobble"). He also answers questions with "I ate it", "your face" or "your mother", when those answers make _no_ sense. Okay - "I ate it" is usually in response to "where is X?", but the others?

Me: Please pass the salt.
DS1: Your face.

DH: DS1, what do you have for homework?
DS1: Your mother.

WTF?


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
Oh yea we say ginormous too. A fave of ourse is "craptastic" "what's crappenin" and "wonky"


Ahhh...Simpsonese...my favorite language!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
He also answers questions with "I ate it", "your face" or "your mother", when those answers make _no_ sense. Okay - "I ate it" is usually in response to "where is X?", but the others?

Me: Please pass the salt.
DS1: Your face.

DH: DS1, what do you have for homework?
DS1: Your mother.

WTF?

Your face happens here too from Ds (15).


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

it sounds to me like "your face" and "your mother" are meant to be derogatory, or fresh (my *mother's* meaning of fresh, as in talking back). kind of like a teenage "f*** you". does he say it that way? or some other way? does it make you angry or frustrated when he says it?

craptastic...is that meaning generally crappy?

i'm reading Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman right now..there is a guy in there that says "absaTIVEly". i might adopt that









the "random" thing would bug me, too. i hate when people use terms having NO IDEA of their original meaning. like it's funny, i have taken to correcting people when they say "i learned it by osmosis"....i'm going "no, that's diffusion"
















pamela


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercyn* 
it sounds to me like "your face" and "your mother" are meant to be derogatory, or fresh (my *mother's* meaning of fresh, as in talking back). kind of like a teenage "f*** you". does he say it that way? or some other way? does it make you angry or frustrated when he says it?

 Naw, around here it's just got a "whatever" kind of tone behind it. My teens cand and do say the F word with regularity though, so "your face" is no big deal.







:

Quote:

craptastic...is that meaning generally crappy?
Yea pretty much. Like instead of fantastic or spectacular we say _craptastic_ or _craptacular_, lol.


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

My ds #1 is away at college this year (he's 18 1/2) and I'm finding I'm missing some of his speech. "What the crap?" was a favorite, as was "Snap!" usually drawn way out as in "Saa-napp!" I think meaning the same as "Sweet!" kind of thing. He emailed me tonight wondering if I could "hook him up?" meaning he needs me to have his dad bring his boots to him since we have so much snow (he's only an hour and a half a way, only 1/2 an hour from dh's work.) He has some other silly phrases, but they are really related to previous silly conversations between him and I or him and his friends, so I don't think they are widespread usages. One is "g-homey." One time, a friend's dad was driving him home and he and the friend were goofing around in the back seat, and the friend was saying he'd seen a third friend recently and said "So I said, what's up homey G?" At just that moment, they were pulling into our drive and our lawn grass was ridiculously long, and the dad said to my Chris "You need to go G-homey that grass!" For some reason, that absolutely cracked up ds and his friend, and me when it was repeated to me, and we used the phrase regularly for a while, as in "You need to G-homey that homework" or whatever else. We have a bunch of other silly-isms that would take even longer to explain.

Sometimes my little ones pick up the lingo with not quite right results. Recently, my littlest (3 yr old dd) was hiding from her next oldest brother (ds age 9 1/2) and jumped out at him yelling "Booo!" Ds had heard her hiding, but pretended to be terrified, which pleased her no end. She came running to me laughing and said "Mom! I scared Justin out of the crap!" When I told dh later, he chuckled and said "Well, thank goodness she scared him out of THAT!"


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercyn* 
it sounds to me like "your face" and "your mother" are meant to be derogatory, or fresh (my *mother's* meaning of fresh, as in talking back). kind of like a teenage "f*** you". does he say it that way? or some other way? does it make you angry or frustrated when he says it?

Not at all. It's actually pretty funny. DS1 is a bit of a smart mouth, but not in a way that bothers me, and he probably gets it from me. I can't even begin to describe the way he says these things, but it's really goofy.

Quote:

the "random" thing would bug me, too. i hate when people use terms having NO IDEA of their original meaning.
The "random" thing doesn't bother me, except the way any overused expression bothers me (I wanted to kill my ex-roomie for "talk to the hand"). DS1 mostly uses "random" in a way that's mostly true to the real meaning...just slightly skewed, in true teenage fashion.

Quote:

like it's funny, i have taken to correcting people when they say "i learned it by osmosis"....i'm going "no, that's diffusion"
I don't think I'm following you on this. From what I can remember of how osmosis works, it seems about right to say "I learned it by osmosis". What's wrong with that one?


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doctorjen* 
She came running to me laughing and said "Mom! I scared Justin out of the crap!" When I told dh later, he chuckled and said "Well, thank goodness she scared him out of THAT!"


I love it!! How cute is that?









We love "what the crap" too. My Ds and I say it quite a bit.


----------



## smillerhouse (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't like the "gay" stuff either. I talk quite a bit with my teens about being open and inclusive. My son calls one of my daughter's male friend's "gay" becasue over the Christmas break they went to an amusement park and the guy was carrying what my son refers to as a "man purse". It was a camera case and he also placed his wallet in it. Earlier in the fall, my daughter said the principl at the local high school was called a lesbian becasue she is assertive. There's also the "girl pants" stuff-guys wearing spandex type pants. I think the rigid sex roles are oppresive for both sexs and promote more tolerance and expression around here. Sallie


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I get a variation of 'your face' from dd (20).

"Your catbox is full of poop." "*You're* full of poop."


----------



## BrownEyed (Jan 14, 2007)

This thread cracks me up! I don't have any kids yet but coach teams of 8-20 year olds(divided into groups by age though).

All day I get the generic "Your mom" response. I have to admit that I say random too much as well.

All in all I'm just amazed by how much the kids curse. The 12 year olds are saying the f word, when I was 12 I hadn't even heard that word.


----------



## ThatCrazyLady (Jul 7, 2006)

A big one in our house right now is "Lay off the crack" for when one is being accused of misunderstanding or imagining something. It started when a strange clicking sound would come and go in the car; when I asked DD if she'd noticed it and could help trace its location, it stopped and she coined the phrase. I must admit, I relished hearing it start up again right before I picked her up from school the next week so that when she said, "What's that noise?" I could respond, "Lay off the crack."

It's also mutated into the general term "crackhead" as a derogatory term for DD (16) and DS (12) to insult one another's choices and beliefs, as in: "Do you like my new belt?" "Yeah, right, crackhead!" I should probably object, but they used to hit one another and use terms that hurt feelings instead of getting a laugh.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

What, when did people stop saying awesome? I say awesome all the time and have for as long as I can remember, and I'm only 22!

I also say dude and rocks. My 4 yr. old says amazing, but not in any sort of weird way, just the way anyone would use the word. For example, we watched the Neverending Story and he said, "Wow, that dragon is amazing!"

In middle school I went on an anti-"gay" campaign. It failed. I'm sad to see that teens are still using it a decade later.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smillerhouse* 
I don't like the "gay" stuff either. I talk quite a bit with my teens about being open and inclusive. My son calls one of my daughter's male friend's "gay" becasue over the Christmas break they went to an amusement park and the guy was carrying what my son refers to as a "man purse". re. Sallie

That's very different from the way I hear the kids use "gay". That's how kids in my generation (graduated in '86) used it, but that's not how any of the kids I overhear use it now. I've never heard one of them call a person "gay". They call classwork, weather, the construction work being done down the block, etc. etc. "gay", but not people.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I learned a new word in Teenese this morning









DS1 was refering to a girl that used to like him as an "emo" I asked what in the world an emo was ( if it was something to nasty we arnt allowed to say it in the house)

Emo-
Definition- a super emotional person ( male or female) usually talking about dark subjects somewhat goth attire and doing a form of self mutilation like cutting /burning /branding

I learn something every day


----------



## ani'smama (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh Snap!


----------



## gnutter (Jan 5, 2006)

while I was reading this my son walks in and says "dude you gotta see this guys mom she is hardcore vegetarian...."
so we are fluent in dude and gnarly--along with "sweet" and I am sure some more colorful words when he is out with his dudes shredding the concrete.


----------



## Cherie2 (Sep 27, 2006)

phatty!


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
(I wanted to kill my ex-roomie for "talk to the hand")
I don't think I'm following you on this. From what I can remember of how osmosis works, it seems about right to say "I learned it by osmosis". What's wrong with that one?

i STILL don't get "talk to the hand". what in the world does that mean??!?

somebody here that's more recently medical than me will maybe have to correct me, but if i remember correctly from A&P, osmosis is from an area of lesser concentration to a greater one, and diffusion is going from an area of greater concentration to a lesser one.
so, if one is learning something from someone else (however it happens), the one learning has "lesser concentration" (thereby gaining something) and the one giving the new information has "greater concentration" (giving/losing something), as it were.









ok, call me nitpicky...







:

i may still have it backwards, but i don't think so. i'm pretty sure i remember it correctly.

pamela


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
INo matter how much you may like or dislike a shirt, it is physically impossible for a shirt to have a sexual preference.











I thought "gay" meant "happy" and "carefree."









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Has anyone else ever seen the spelling "geigh" to mean lame? WTF?

so "gay" means homosexual or happy/carefree and "geigh" means lame?

Quote:

DH: DS1, what do you have for homework?
DS1: Your mother.

WTF?
Apparently he has to interview Grandma for homework?


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

Okay, I have to jump in.

_Diffusion_ is the movement of molecules from an area of higher concentration to areas of lower concentration

_Osmosis_ is the diffusion of water across a selectively permeable membrane - in which water molecules move from an area of higher concentration of water molecules to an area of lower concentration of water molecules, across a membrane

Both are passive transport methods.

The saying "I learned it by osmosis" is I think supposed to imply that the knowledge simply moved into your brain from an area of higher concentration (outside of you) to an area of lower concentration (your brain) but since osmosis refers only to water, if you are picking up stuff by osmosis the only thing you could get is water logged.


----------



## vancouverlori (Sep 5, 2003)

You mean your kids are actually saying stuff in your presence???

Good heavens, mostly from Emily (just over 12) is stony silence. Sometimes a short answer, usually followed by a "Can I read now" or "Leave me alone" or "Get out of my room".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercyn* 
i have taken to correcting people when they say "i learned it by osmosis"....i'm going "no, that's diffusion"

oh, see, now I always used "osmosis" to mean that I (jokingly) stuck the book against my head and somehow gained knowledge thereby.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrownEyed* 
The 12 year olds are saying the f word, when I was 12 I hadn't even heard that word.

Your parents were obviously not huge hockey fans like mine. Most swearing involved referees in our house.
One time when I was about 14, I told my mom to f*ck off. It was an intense argument about something stupid. She then proceeded to skip around the living room goofily. When I asked her what the h*ll she was doing, she said (while skipping around the room) "I'm f*cking off, I'm f*cking off...".







It worked (so you may want to stash that one in your bag of tricks).
-Lori


----------



## doulamomvicki (Nov 4, 2003)

Quote:

Your parents were obviously not huge hockey fans like mine. Most swearing involved referees in our house.
One time when I was about 14, I told my mom to f*ck off. It was an intense argument about something stupid. She then proceeded to skip around the living room goofily. When I asked her what the h*ll she was doing, she said (while skipping around the room) "I'm f*cking off, I'm f*cking off...".








:


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

"Your mama" is such an old phrase. We used it a lot in the 80s. I love it! I use it playfully, sort to insult myself...since *I'm* the one saying it and *I'm* the "mama." LOL

We say, "Talk to the butt" instead of "Talk to the hand" thanks to the movie Stuart Little (the cat says this). And we quote movies something fierce in this family. We're all movieheads. And the quotes will mutate into something even more ridiculous, thanks to our goofiness, a la the "g-homey" comment upthread. (That was great! LOL)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doctorjen* 
Okay, I have to jump in.

_Diffusion_ is the movement of molecules from an area of higher concentration to areas of lower concentration

_Osmosis_ is the diffusion of water across a selectively permeable membrane - in which water molecules move from an area of higher concentration of water molecules to an area of lower concentration of water molecules, across a membrane

Both are passive transport methods.

The saying "I learned it by osmosis" is I think supposed to imply that the knowledge simply moved into your brain from an area of higher concentration (outside of you) to an area of lower concentration (your brain) but since osmosis refers only to water, if you are picking up stuff by osmosis the only thing you could get is water logged.

Okay - I'm still okay with using "I picked it up by osmosis" - "osmosis" doesn't really have any other common usage in English, and I think using "diffusion" would just confuse people, as they'd hear a connection to "defuse".


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
so "gay" means homosexual or happy/carefree and "geigh" means lame?

Apparently. I don't pretend to get it.

Quote:

Apparently he has to interview Grandma for homework?








Hey - I think I may use that next time he says "your mother". Thanks!

...and if he says "your face", I can ask if he's supposed to do a facial sketch for art. I'm sure I'm going to establish myself as horribly square, but that's okay...


----------



## Cherie2 (Sep 27, 2006)

that cake is dank


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Okay - I'm still okay with using "I picked it up by osmosis" - "osmosis" doesn't really have any other common usage in English, and I think using "diffusion" would just confuse people, as they'd hear a connection to "defuse".

Yeah - doesn't bug me either. I get what people mean. Now using "I could care less" when they mean "I couldn't care less" makes me kind of nuts , though . . .


----------



## Cherie2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doctorjen* 
Yeah - doesn't bug me either. I get what people mean. Now using "I could care less" when they mean "I couldn't care less" makes me kind of nuts , though . . .

Or I forget, instead of I forgot


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Your car needs gas.

"YOU need gas."

Your bananas are overripe.

"YOU're overripe."

It's really quite entertaining.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercyn* 

has anyone heard "ginormous"?? that's a new one on me. i kind of like it










A fourth grader in my class wrote this one in a story last week and INSISTED it was a real word!


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

okay, doctorjen, so i was right......right? at least kind of.

i understand about people getting confused if i say "diffusion", though. but it's fun to mess with people's heads










somebody PLEASE explain "talk to the hand"???

the "care less" thing gets me, too.

what does "the cake is dank" mean?!?

pamela


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teachma* 
A fourth grader in my class wrote this one in a story last week and INSISTED it was a real word!

It is,







, with urbandictionary.com the lexicon is leaving us oldsters behind. They know where the language is headed. Can't stop the tide, or teen's word coinage.


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercyn* 

somebody PLEASE explain "talk to the hand"???

I'm not as sure about this one - but the jist I get is that you turn away and hold up your hand and say "Talk to the hand" and implied is "Because I'm sure not listening!"

Any other interpretations?


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter* 
I learned a new word in Teenese this morning









DS1 was refering to a girl that used to like him as an "emo" I asked what in the world an emo was ( if it was something to nasty we arnt allowed to say it in the house)

Emo-
Definition- a super emotional person ( male or female) usually talking about dark subjects somewhat goth attire and doing a form of self mutilation like cutting /burning /branding

I learn something every day









http://fourfa.com/


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doctorjen* 
I'm not as sure about this one - but the jist I get is that you turn away and hold up your hand and say "Talk to the hand" and implied is "Because I'm sure not listening!"

Any other interpretations?

Yup - that's it exactly. It's very much a "tell someone who cares" kind of thing. Trust me, after my roomie, I'm an expert. He had this way of flipping his hand up that made me want to break his freaking wrist.


----------



## BrownEyed (Jan 14, 2007)

Emo, there's never an end to talking about that one on a daily basis. I got called emo today because I was wearing skinny jeans.

In a group of 10 year olds the boys received their new competition speedos and the girls started giggling calling them day. I cooly responded that my husband wears a speedo(used to in swimteam but they don't know that) and that ended that conversation since they all think he's "dreamy".


----------



## Cherie2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercyn* 

what does "the cake is dank" mean?!?

pamela

If it tastes good its "dank" .... also prevalent in my kids vocabulary "killer" and "hella" "That cake was hella dank" response: "killer"


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
It is,







, with urbandictionary.com the lexicon is leaving us oldsters behind. They know where the language is headed. Can't stop the tide, or teen's word coinage.

I'll wait for one of them to bust out with the urbandictionary.com reference.







Until then, I'll remain opposed to the new adjective.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

The latest one around here is Swicked, ie sweet + wicked.


----------



## dalutheia (Feb 21, 2007)

Like in a restaurant, a teenage waiter is like, "Like, Dudes, do'ya know what you want."


----------



## co-mother (Feb 25, 2007)

i am new here, this is my first post... i am helping to raise my little brothers, 14 and an autistic 12 year old,

this thread had me cracking up! the 14 y.o. always says "crap" or "sucks" and occasionally "gay" at the moment, the 12 year old, is in a phase where he will yell "LANGUAGE!!"







when he hears bad words, including "crap, sucks, and damn"

on the "gay" used as lame... my gay brother uses this word as lame and i just want to hit him. I don't like it or "retard" i refuse to let anybody get away with that in my presence.
thanks for letting me join in.


----------



## doulamomvicki (Nov 4, 2003)

Some kid is getting sued over saying "thats so gay"

Here is the story: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17388702/?GT1=9145


----------



## smillerhouse (Aug 5, 2006)

I am tired of the emo stuff. Out here (rural n. Fl.) it means kids are cutting themselves, saying life is horible, they are horrible. My daughter (who is homeschooled) has about 4 kids calling or IMing with some really destructive stuff. I just found out about one of the situations-she told me it was different but then found out it seemed to be the same stuff-kids starved for attention and turning all the dark side of life on themselves. I don't want her around this for very long periods of time. She will go to the movie tonight with her brother-it has actually been quite a bit better this week . Emotions are intense and fleeting at this age(12-14)-I object to the putting them on really negative,self destructive music rather than the balance of dealing with real life-the happy and the sad.It cana be very negative and very depressing. Sallie


----------

